
Ask HN: Prescription Bidding - superdope
Wondering if this has already been tried or a service like this exists.<p>1. Patient ask doctor to send the prescription to say ePharmacy. 
2. ePharmacy hosts a bidding platform for other pharmacies to bid for cheapest meds. 
3. ePharmacy selects a winning bid and sends the request to the pharmacy to fulfill and ship the meds.<p>Would love to hear folks with experience in the related area to share thoughts - what are the issues - regulatory, technical, business related 
- has this been tried. examples.
- advice or thoughts if this were to be attempted.<p>thanks!
======
mtmail
In Germany doctors are not allowed to send a person to a specific pharmacy,
not even suggesting who might have something in stock. Then again Germany is
very regulated when it comes to that.

